# Please identify this baby.



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Got it few months ago. It did not make any trouble for now, but growing fast and I can not find any info on the web about this guy. It looks like a spider with small claws





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sally Lightfoot Crab (Percnon gibbesi)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Sally Lightfoot Crab (Percnon gibbesi)


Thanks ameekplec

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ah for once i knew something in the marine hobby and got beaten to it!  but yes thats a lightfoot 
btw, what does it eat? just a scavenger like many crabs?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

iBetta said:


> ah for once i knew something in the marine hobby and got beaten to it!  but yes thats a lightfoot
> btw, what does it eat? just a scavenger like many crabs?


who cares?f if it alive for six months, it eats something

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

sig said:


> who cares?f if it alive for six months, it eats something


hahah! good point!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

At that size, mostly a herbivore =)


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Chris S said:


> At that size, mostly a herbivore =)


oh ok sweet! 

i just found a hairy crab today from my live rock..... removed asap!


----------

